# Hello from Rennes, France



## Illico (Dec 23, 2016)

Hello my name is Samuel,
I'm an electronics engineer, but I like composing music.
For the past few months, I have bought Cubase8 and a EastWest Symphonic Orchestra's library.
I share here my first and only personal realization for 2016 with this new material.
Hope you'll like it.

Please, be free to post feedbacks.


----------



## Svyato (Jan 15, 2017)

Illico said:


> Hello my name is Samuel,
> I'm an electronics engineer, but I like composing music.
> For the past few months, I have bought Cubase8 and a EastWest Symphonic Orchestra's library.
> I share here my first and only personal realization for 2016 with this new material.
> ...




Hi, according to my personnal taste, I find the sound a bit too dry (no reverberations) , I like the harmonies but the evolution needs to be more evident I find, in order to differentiate more the various parts of your music.

Cheers from Poitiers  I'd be glad to share your feedback on my last thread ( http://vi-control.net/community/threads/epic-fantasy-music-attempt-albion-one.59070/#post-4043172 )


----------



## Illico (Jan 15, 2017)

Svyato said:


> Hi, according to my personnal taste, I find the sound a bit too dry (no reverberations)


We are all eagerly awaiting feedback on our work. Thanks for your reply, you are the first.
This work is my first one.
Yes probably too dry, I only have the EWQLSO library, no another FX plugins. I use a novice home studio setup.



Svyato said:


> I like the harmonies but the evolution needs to be more evident I find, in order to differentiate more the various parts of your music.



This second work use probably more various parts.


----------



## Svyato (Jan 15, 2017)

Yes of course, here's how my ears tasted your music x) 
the growing part until 0:56 is more fluent and coherent in itself, that's good (the woodwinds at 0:36 are a good idea, you could have made this part a bit quieter, in order to put them more in foreground, and increase the mysterious aspect of this part (as a growing incoming) ; I also expected the percussions to be more present during the dynamic part of your music (the second part). In fact, as the snares were annoucing something in the first part, we're expecting kind of a surprise in the second part. Hope that makes sense, tell me what you think.


----------

